# Central New Jersey



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Post to this thread.

~Chuck


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Hi all. I think I'm about dead center of Jersey, in Somerset (next to New Brunswick). Feel free to PM to network, exchange numbers, etc..


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

We're in Union County NJ and also service Middlesex County. We have a full fleet of trucks (10 of our own and 4 subs). All of our trucks have plows and v-boxes with a capacity of 3 to 3 1/2 yards and our single axles have underbody tailgate spreaders with the capacity of holding 10 yards at a time. We also have a backhoe and bobcat available for stacking snow. We stock usually 50 to 80 ton of rocksalt at a time and bulk sand at our yard which is also available for sale as well as 80 lb bags of Peladow calcium chloride. Call our office or email for more details.


----------



## litle green guy (Feb 25, 2000)

Im in Bernardsville at the top of somerset county. I have 2 trucks, we do alot of residential but I also sub on some commercial stuff so we're pretty busy but if I can help out I will. My dad has 2 backhoes so I can usually get those out if needed and I also have acess to some other equipment and trucks. Pm me or email.


----------



## CMerLand (May 2, 2000)

*Have truck will travel*

Im from Central New Jersey (Mercer County) and looking to use the forum slightly differently. If it is snowing where I am my routes will keep me quite busy. However, I live right along the I95 corridor and frequently the storms will miss us because of the rain/snow line is on top of us, but North Jersey and Eastern PA may get quite a bit of snow 50 miles inland. Heck this last storm, we barely got over an inch and you guys had over 5.

If you need extra help during a bigger then normal storm and we are in the clear, then we could arrange to head out to service your service area. We have a F-350 with plow and Speedcaster 2 spreader, and possibly two other F-250s with plows only, as well as two 9HP simplicity snowblowers.

EMail me at [email protected] or PM here at plowsite and we can pre-arrange your location rates and insurance information prior to a storm.


----------



## BIG M (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm in Somerset County N.J.
I'm based in Manville.
I have 5 trucks at my disposal and can help out as long as we're caught up with our contracts.
Feel free to PM or email anytime for number exchange.

Think Snow!!!
MJ.


----------



## will s (Feb 8, 2003)

*willing to help*

I am ready and willing to sub.

Will
Mercer County Area
(609) 902-5992
1999' Ford F-150
SNO-WAY Predator MT


----------

